# Ash or poplar?



## muncybob (Aug 10, 2013)

I seem to get the two mixed up but I think what we have here is poplar?


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 10, 2013)

The leaves are definitely Ash.  I have similar issues discerning the two by bark.  Leaves are telling though.  Cut a piece and take a whiff.  Poplar is sweeeeeet smelling.


----------



## fespo (Aug 10, 2013)

100% Ash


----------



## muncybob (Aug 10, 2013)

I should have taken my saw with me when I went to look at the downed trunk, wonder if it's been standing dead too long and is punky now?


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like Ash, except the bark in the last pic. I'd have to see further up the trunk, or some leaves.

That Ash that's on the ground looks like it's pretty well shot. If you're hurting, you _might_ be able to get something out of it that would give off a little heat....


----------



## schlot (Aug 10, 2013)

Standing tree doesn't look like ash to me


----------



## Applesister (Aug 10, 2013)

None of the photos say poplar, even the last one. Remember the stems are opposite on Ash and maples and I dont see that either. The live tree trunk pic doesnt say Ash to me as well. The leaves are hard to really see.
The mushroomed thing might be.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 10, 2013)

Standing tree might be an Oak. Definitely not Ash


----------



## ScotO (Aug 10, 2013)

Its funny seeing all of our different opinions on these trees.  well, I'm saying ash with certainty, the leaves on the standing tree are the deal-sealers.

HOWEVER, that being said, the tree on the ground sure looks like a punky old tulip poplar to me.....but it's probably an ash too...


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 10, 2013)

Some on here might get tired of hearing me say this, but I doubt it since we are "all on the same team" and just trying to help each other out, but if you cut into the tree and look in the middle of the flat cutside you will see that Ash has a small "pinhole" there; not may other trees have that that I am aware of, but if you see that pinhole in the center of the flat cutside it's Ash.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 10, 2013)

If you have the leaves you can make a certain ID. Without the leaves, poplar and ash bark are similar looking. Poplar tends to run straighter.


----------



## Applesister (Aug 10, 2013)

The 'pinhole' is the pith chamber. When I say the trees dont look like any poplar, Im refering to the Populus genus. Not inclusive of Tulip poplar(not to be confusing). 
To be helpful to the group at large I try to explain WHY I think a tree is one species or another. I am testing myself and furthering my exposure to seeing trees in other areas of the country.
One really needs one's five senses when identifying trees and wood and bark. I feel anyway.
Guessing from photos is simply guessing.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Its funny seeing all of our different opinions on these trees.  well, I'm saying ash with certainty, the leaves on the standing tree are the deal-sealers.
> 
> HOWEVER, that being said, the tree on the ground sure looks like a punky old tulip poplar to me.....but it's probably an ash too...


The bark looks wrong to me on the standing tree for it to be Ash, but you know better than I would, Scott. It is frustrating not to be able to tell the type of tree we are looking at. Some are easy, as we've probably been exposed to them all our lives, and others are just difficult to tell apart.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm late to the party, but I will take a whack at this piñata. The downed tree does look like ash to me, but the bark on the standing one certainly doesn't match what I've been told for ash. And it is hard to zoom in enough, but it doesn't look like there is any alternate branching.

EDIT: But what do I know, I didn't even recognize mulberry yesterday.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 10, 2013)

Swamp ash for sure


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 10, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> The bark looks wrong to me on the standing tree for it to be Ash, but you know better than I would, Scott.





Jacktheknife said:


> bark on the standing one certainly doesn't match what I've been told for ash. And it is hard to zoom in enough, but it doesn't look like there is any alternate branching.


I don't know about the branches but the _leaves_ are alternate. I don't see any good, straight-on leaf views, but I see places where it looks like two leaves are hanging next to each other....


gzecc said:


> poplar and ash bark are similar looking. Poplar tends to run straighter.





Woody Stover said:


> Looks like Ash, except the bark in the last pic.


OK, I'll change that statement. Initially, I thought the stander might be Shingle Oak based on the leaves, but they didn't look dark green enough or shiny enough. Sometimes the bark at the base of a large Ash won't show the typical 'diamond' pattern that you'll see further up the trunk, and I think that's what Scotty is going on. If you can't get close leaf pics, shoot one further up the trunk.
Like gzecc said, Tulip (Yellow) Poplar tends to have a beautiful, straight trunk.
The bark ridges tend to have flatter tops than White Ash. Poplar bark usually looks lighter gray than Ash, and can have a _very _light gray color in the valleys between the bark ridges.

_All of these are Tulip:_


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 10, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Swamp ash for sure


The one in the dirt definitely has Swamp Azz.


----------

